# Summer Special Pricing!!



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Summer Special Pricing!!

The following items now have reduced pricing to celebrate summer.

Quartet 12B $379, Quartet 12H $399, TRIO12DUALAPR12 $199

Watch for more specials and new kits.

Just a reminder for Ontario residents, your costs go up with the HST July 1st.

Bob


----------

